# Seeking Coffee shop business partner in Bradford city centre



## art21 (May 8, 2017)

Are you a barista who has managed or ran your own coffee shop business for a minimum of 1 year period and interested in setting up a new trendy/cutting edge coffee shop business in Bradford city centre, BD1, and you have capital to invest but don't have all the funds or the business experience to set up yourself and prepared to go into a partnership with a retailer with 30years experience?

Brief Details -

The coffee shop will be within and part of a newly set up family run, lifestyle retail, mini department store concept ( has been running for 2 yrs ), spread across 3 floors, which sells interiors, gifts and has a separate art gallery floor. ( the property has a further 2 floors which we wish to expand into in the future).

Situated in Bradford, BD1 which is with in the city centre.

Housed in a iconic historical and contemporary building in the heart of the up and coming Bradford city centre.

A walking distance from Centenary Park, The new Westfield Broadway shopping centre, Kirkgate Shopping Centre, and above the new Sunbridge Wells.

Property enjoys several car parks all with in walking distance -NCP Sunbridge Rd Multi Story, Sunbridge Rd Parking and Kirkgate Shopping centre parking.

The coffee shop retail area which will be approx. 485 sqft / 45 sqm- on the ground floor ( has room for expansion as well) - the building including the proposed cafe area has only recently been extensively refurbished and modernised, i.e floors, walls, ceiling, windows, lighting, electrics, security alarm, fire alarms and security shutters. Hence the cafe area is fully refurbished and in keeping with the store concept- which is very modern cutting edge deconstruction design - i.e. use of concrete, steel natural wood. It has its own separate street access and has great frontage- with 2 very large windows over looking the main road, viewed by 24 hour traffic on Sunbridge Rd as well as Westgate. The building enjoys a lift that also services the cafe area.

The investment will be required for the coffee shop side of things like- equipment and relevant machinery, e.g. coffee machine, fittings, fixtures- i.e counter, sinks, tables, chairs, marketing etc.

There could also be an opportunity to have street tables, as there is ample space on the front, however this would be subject to planning permission and requires further investigation.

This is a great opportunity as there isn't much capital investment required, and has potential to expand as well.

Please let me know if this opportunity is for you and if you seriously wish to discuss further.


----------

